# Mentors



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

@Hal you were right. I got a mentor today! I’ve been trying ever since you informed me. What do mentors do? I’m going to ask them if I can drop this certificate. Go after something worthwhile like a BA in Business. I have till Monday to decide. Class started 4/12/22.


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

Everything is called a mentor now. What position are they in the building? OM, LWW, WW?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> Everything is called a mentor now. What position are they in the building? OM, LWW, WW?


OM. They approved it at 530 today. I scouted them out personally on workday.


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

Basically help you get where you need to go. They have nothing to do with your classes or courses you take. But they'll meet up with you and (if it's what I think it is) try and assess your readiness for leadership, find find your gaps and things you need to improve on.

Then they'd prep you for interviews.

I would highly recommend, that in no way shape or form you mention TBR as your source for information, possibly avoid mentioning it altogether. As I've told you before you need to start using the tools in the building to answer your questions. Most of your answers can be found be asking the right people in the warehouse.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> Basically help you get where you need to go. They have nothing to do with your classes or courses you take. But they'll meet up with you and (if it's what I think it is) try and assess your readiness for leadership, find find your gaps and things you need to improve on.
> 
> Then they'd prep you for interviews.
> 
> I would highly recommend, that in no way shape or form you mention TBR as your source for information, possibly avoid mentioning it altogether. As I've told you before you need to start using the tools in the building to answer your questions. Most of your answers can be found be asking the right people in the warehouse.


I tell all new hire don’t resort to TBR for answers ask your LWW’s or OM’s. This is a third party domain Target doesn’t own. I still represent Target though proudly


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> Basically help you get where you need to go. They have nothing to do with your classes or courses you take. But they'll meet up with you and (if it's what I think it is) try and assess your readiness for leadership, find find your gaps and things you need to improve on.
> 
> Then they'd prep you for interviews.
> 
> I would highly recommend, that in no way shape or form you mention TBR as your source for information, possibly avoid mentioning it altogether. As I've told you before you need to start using the tools in the building to answer your questions. Most of your answers can be found be asking the right people in the warehouse.


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 17, 2022)

How many mentorship’s are allotted per TM?


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> How many mentorship’s are allotted per TM?


I don't know what you're asking.


----------



## WHS (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> I don't know what you're asking.


Does anyone ever


----------



## RWTM (Apr 20, 2022)

@Hal thanks for telling me about mentors because so many of my requests have been approved. Honored to have so many leaders ranking differently in hierarchy!!! Appreciate it. I just handed out my business card.


----------

